

Git VS SVN.... Bash It out - entelect

I am setting up a new project. So what are the pro&#x27;s and con&#x27;s. What should I use?
======
w_t_payne
If you need to get non-programmers (Mathematicians, other engineering
disciplines) to use the repository, and everybody is located on one geographic
site, use SVN. (Because of TortoiseSVN).

If you have money, and everybody is located on one geographic site, and you
are making something huge, then use Perforce.

If you have a distributed team, you need to use either Git or Hg.

If your team is composed of experienced developers who like to do their own
thing ... then Git is the only choice.

If your team is composed of less-experienced developers, or you want something
that just works & won't confuse & distract neophytes, then use Hg.

~~~
gus_massa
What's the difference in the usability of TortoiseSVN, TortoiseHg and
TortoiseGit? I'm using the last two and they are roughly equivalent. I used
TortoiseSVN a few years ago and iirc it was very similar.

~~~
w_t_payne
I have used TortoiseSVN on Win32; TortoiseGit on Win32 and TortoiseHg on OSX.
I found TortoiseSVN under Win32 to be the simplest & easiest to use of these
three options.

TortoiseGit was a little difficult to use because it tried to map Git concepts
onto the original TortoiseSVN concepts ... which confused us quite a lot as we
were just trying to learn Git at the time, and the second set of concepts
added to the confusion.

I can't quite remember what the issue with TortoiseHg on OSX was (It was 2
years ago that I tried) ... but it might have been something to do with the
shell integration rather than the Hg-ness of it.

Disclaimer: I currently use command-line Git for everything, but that's mostly
because I am currently operating in a very hardcore-software-developer-
oriented environment rather than the non-software-developer-domain-expert-
oriented environment that the TortoiseXXX tools suit.

------
jsegura
SVN has a central repo with some clients. GIT has a central repo with some
clients repo with some clients.

If you want to track your changes even when you don't have access to internet,
GIT is the way to go.

Maybe this thread[1] could help you to choose one or another.

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/161541/should-i-use-
svn-o...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/161541/should-i-use-svn-or-git)

------
zimpenfish
I would always go Git - once you're used to the flexibility and freedom, going
back to SVN is like being hobbled.

